# Home Made Tool And Cutter Grinder



## coffmajt

Just finished this stage of the project and  some test sharpening on some dull end mills with good results.  The plans came from an Australian web site and I have about 150 shop hours and $400 in materials invested but I have also learned a lot in the process.  Next phase is building attachments to sharpen drill bits, lathe tool bits, and saw blades of various size.  Attached are a few pictures of the tool holder with end mill in place.


----------



## Franko

Very nice, Coffmajt.


----------



## brino

That is a thing of beauty! ....and could I ever use one too.

Another project for the list.

Thanks for sharing!

-brino


----------



## kingmt01

Very nice.


----------



## brino

coffmajt said:


> Just finished this stage of the project and some test sharpening on some dull end mills with good results.



Hey coffmajt,
Does your tool-holding spindle use a collet system? If so what size?
Could you share a link to the site with plans?
Thanks,
-brino


----------



## coffmajt

brino said:


> Hey coffmajt,
> Does your tool-holding spindle use a collet system? If so what size?
> Could you share a link to the site with plans?
> Thanks,
> -brino


Plans came from ACTO  http://www.machineryplans.com/product/acto-tool-and-cutter-grinder/
The spindle is bored to accept R8 collets.  The plans are metric, which I converted mostly to English due to materials being easier to acquire here in the US. Thanks for the posts -- Jack


----------



## Rangemaster1

Well done.  Wish I had the time to build one.  Too many broke guns.


----------



## kvt

That looks nice,   Another project to build down the road.


----------



## Silverbullet

Funny I just picked up the grinder in the picture, now my minds going in several directions , this will be a quandary . I like the fact it uses r8 collets , I've wanted an endmill sharpener. Think I talked myself into it  thanks the plans will help.


----------



## 7milesup

I know that this is a rather old post, but what is the verdict on this setup.  I would like to have a tool grinder and I think building this would be great at increasing my understanding how this works.  Are the plans worth the $50?

Edit....Looks like there are downloadable plans readily available for the "Bonelle" tool grinder.  Just downloaded some that were produced by "J. Willis".   Ahh, another item on my project list.


----------



## coffmajt

7milesup said:


> I know that this is a rather old post, but what is the verdict on this setup.  I would like to have a tool grinder and I think building this would be great at increasing my understanding how this works.  Are the plans worth the $50?
> 
> Edit....Looks like there are downloadable plans readily available for the "Bonelle" tool grinder.  Just downloaded some that were produced by "J. Willis".   Ahh, another item on my project list.



$50 Australian is approximately $36 US so for 120 pages of drawings I thought it was fair. Tool is very useful if you already have a grinder you can use. Let me know if I can help you with questions. Jack


----------



## Andre

Very nice. Did you run into any problems with spindle endplay on the grinder?

Also, is that a e36 peeking out?


----------



## mike trumble

like the look of that tool cutter grinder very much.Could well be a new project


----------



## royesses

Great project and workmanship. Quite a bit advanced for my skill and equipment but inspires one to keep on learning and trying. Thanx for showing us your excellent work.

Roy


----------



## coffmajt

mike trumble said:


> like the look of that tool cutter grinder very much.Could well be a new project


I'm happy to help if you decide to go forward. Just finished sharpening 10 cutters this morning on mine. Jack


----------



## Brian Hutchings

That looks good Jack, well done.
Brian


----------

